# Hunor archery broadheads



## gastabw (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello friends, 

*Hunor Archery* has bet for promoting their material, their *Hunor Sliver broadhead* of 125 grains and of 100 grains.

Already I have proved them previously and only I can say that they are very robust tops and with very well ended. The existing relation between Quality - price is unsurpassable.

They fly very well and group perfectly.

They are tops you make of Hungary with materials of the first quality.

The 3th biggest Kudu in Namibia with bow, It was hunted with Hunor Sliver 125 Broadhead.

I encourage you to that you them try. You will discover that they are a few magnificent Broadheads for all kinds of bowhunt.

This is the web: *hunorarchery.com*


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Hm , another Silver Flame copy .....


----------



## gastabw (Oct 7, 2009)

Really they are very similar, but in this case the Hunor they are of great quality.

These are the specifications of the material and of the components:

Technical Specifications

Cutting diameter: 1 1/8 inches (29mm)
Weight: 125 grains 
Ferrule material: *7075-T6 aircraft aluminum* 
Blade material: *440B stainless steel *
Blade thickness: 0.067 (1.7mm) 
Screw: *M2X5 mm torx stainless steel *
Ferrule: CNC turned and milled 
Blade: contour cut with water jet

The material is so good as of German Kinetic.
And with a relation excellent quality - price.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

gastabw said:


> Really they are very similar, but in this case the Hunor they are of great quality.
> 
> These are the specifications of the material and of the components:
> 
> ...


Really ?

I spoke to a german bowhunter today who owns some of your BH's , he told me that they are far far away in quality against the Silver Flames .

Major Key points for him are :

Right out of the box they are dull

3 out of 4 dont spin straight on his shafts .

He told me that he is absolutely NOT satisfied .


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*+1*



442fps said:


> Hm , another Silver Flame copy .....


hehehe


----------



## Terrier (Feb 19, 2009)

442fps said:


> I spoke to a german bowhunter today who owns some of your BH's , he told me that they are far far away in quality against the Silver Flames .


I was surprised to learn that the GK heads are better quality according the one of GERMAN bowhunter. :smile:


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

i just got mine. All 3 spin true. Haven't shot yet for accuracy, but they are terribly dull out of the package. just spent 30 min on one and still not satisfied. I think i'll have to take it out of the ferrule to get it razor sharp.

good construction, materials, etc. but NOT sharp enough. for the price vs SFs, i can probably get sharp enough. But my feedback to the manufacturer is that if you want to be favorably compared to GK SFs, you need to be much sharper.


----------



## gastabw (Oct 7, 2009)

Nobody says that they should be comparable in edge of cut wing s GK. Simply that the material is so good as the GK.
The Broadheads are a very personal choice of every Bowhunter.
I personally believe that they are Broadheads of good quality without compare them with those of other manufacturers.
They are better and they are peroes of quality, in edge, in precision ... and these Broadheads estam very balanced on quality - price.

There is better Broadheads and they are worse of quality, in edge, in precision ... and these Broadheads are very balanced on quality - price.

Of course, Everything can get improved.


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

fair enough. GK SF's set the bar high on sharpness. That said, Slivers are not sharp enough to hunt with. Not without a lot of work. No broadhead should be shipped this way.

hopefully i'll be able to put an edge on and then will try in the field. Until then, not acceptable. That's a fair review.

Good luck.


----------



## Terrier (Feb 19, 2009)

Duke_II said:


> fair enough. GK SF's set the bar high on sharpness. That said, Slivers are not sharp enough to hunt with. Not without a lot of work. No broadhead should be shipped this way.
> 
> hopefully i'll be able to put an edge on and then will try in the field. Until then, not acceptable. That's a fair review.
> 
> Good luck.


We are working for the best sharpening technology. What is the distributed load on the cutting edge do you think? Approxx. 6 tonns force!

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Hunor_vadaszhegy_teszt

The best edge is important but the "not sharp enough to hunt with" is magnifying.
If I select the best sharpen able material is not impact resistant enough because of the high carbon content. If you check my one of picture about the shot in the steel plate you see that is sustain this load because of the high crome content. I prefer the durability above all. I think the 6 tonns force is enough for the max. penetration. 
About the penetration. If you would like the maximum, you can choice the shortest cutting edge lenght, and smallest blade surface area because these are the causes of the penetration features.Smaller blade surface area and cutting edge lenght so smaller resistance too.Therefore, I make this broadhead smaller. Please try it.

I think the Sliver sharper better like the older Slick Trick and it's enough for all using, but I try to select the best method of the sharpening of course but I keep this material.

I'm waiting for your experience about the accuracy.


----------



## gastabw (Oct 7, 2009)

They are as I have commented On extremely robust Broadheads.
The relation quality - price is insuperable.
They are easier to sharpen that other Broadheads.

Thank you for the technical explanation.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Terrier said:


> We are working for the best sharpening technology. What is the distributed load on the cutting edge do you think? Approxx. 6 tonns force!
> 
> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Hunor_vadaszhegy_teszt
> 
> ...


Where did you learn this?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Terrier said:


> We are working for the best sharpening technology. What is the distributed load on the cutting edge do you think? Approxx. 6 tonns force!
> 
> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Hunor_vadaszhegy_teszt
> 
> ...


Do you have any durability videos? What you provided was an animation, I'm not sure if that was the intended video.


----------

